# Paramedic Text Book, Ebooks, & Android



## Zalan (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello, presently I'm halfway through the Paramedic program at Ivy Tech. The class is currently using Nancy Caroline Emergency Care in the Street. I'm unable to find a ebook version of the text book. Is there another text book in an ebook format that you would recommend? I wanted something I could keep on my android tablet. Something, I could reference & study while in the field & between runs.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2012)

I haven't heard or seen any paramedic texts as ebooks. Furthermore I wouldn't advise studying from a book other than what you use for class when it comes to testing. Theoretically all the books should have similar information but there are differences between them.

For what it's worth I usually just study notes or out of our smaller books rather than our huge 2000 page paramedic book. Also I have a few PDF study guides on my phone that classmates have made.


----------



## Pavehawk (Mar 20, 2012)

Zalan said:


> Hello, presently I'm halfway through the Paramedic program at Ivy Tech. The class is currently using Nancy Caroline Emergency Care in the Street. I'm unable to find a ebook version of the text book. Is there another text book in an ebook format that you would recommend? I wanted something I could keep on my android tablet. Something, I could reference & study while in the field & between runs.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.




Try Course Smart www.coursesmart.com they have Caroline and tons of other stuff.


----------



## Zalan (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank You that is perfect ^^


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chiming in...I've seen a few textbooks on Amazon and B&N and Diesel Ebooks. Dunno if they're exactly the ones you'll need, but...figure it wouldn't hurt to have options 

Study guides are available in ebook too if I remember right.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 23, 2012)

I've got the McGraw-Hill EMT-P study guide on my Nook that I take on my internship with me and read while I've got down time.  It's a pretty good supplement to what I learned in class without having to lug around the Caroline book.


----------

